
How Google Converted Language Translation Into a Problem of Vector Space Math - ColinWright
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/519581/how-google-converted-language-translation-into-a-problem-of-vector-space-mathematics/
======
yeukhon
The first thing I notice is document distance with vector space :) That's
probably the beginning.

